# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Lizzzie's Dream Yoga Workbook

## Lizzzie

Hello!

I have started this workbook to follow the Basic Skills lessons in order to become more aware of my environment. I look forward to seeing how far I get with this course.

*Basic Skills: Lesson #1*
I am going to start off by carrying out _Version 2: Feel an Intense World_. I will try to do this every day for a couple of days before moving onto another version.

I will update my progress in this workbook.

----------


## Lizzzie

*Version 1*
At certain points in the day I have been stopping and listening to my environment. I find I can listen to 3 or 4 sounds at once before my brain forgets previous sounds. I found it interesting doing this exercise whilst I went on a run. This enabled me to carry out level 3 to some degree. I will continue practicing this exercise at points during the day.

*Version 2*
I enjoy this exercise. There are so many feeling to concentrate on. I will continue doing this during the day as well as before bed. I find it helps me relax before sleeping.

----------

